# Sorry could not find answer on Tivo HD



## MikeinOK (Sep 15, 2015)

Issue: It appears the drive was mirrored as the new drive works just fine but still only allows about 20 hours of HD recording. 

Software version 11.0m-01-2-652
Series 3
Old: Tivo HD 160gb drive
New: Western Digital 2 TB WD AV-GP SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM AV Hard Drive WD20EURX

Followed instructions from rosswalker.co.uk/tivo_upgrade/#linux

cat /proc/partitions (Showed correct drives and sizes)

Printed them off, copied command and put ^ where spaces were to be so I was exactly like copied off page when I input the command.

read:backup^-qTao^-^/dev/sda^|^restore^-s^128^-xzpi^-^/dev/sdb
inputted:backup -qTao - /dev/sda | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/sdb

hdparm -k 1 -B 1 -M 128 /dev/sdb

I popped it out again and checked partitions, the new drive has same partitions as the original as well as 1 more at the end with 1.85tb space showing for it as like sdb17


----------



## MikeinOK (Sep 15, 2015)

Since the new 2TB drive works just fine, it is just not recognizing the extra disk space, could I use do something like WinMFS to expand the new drive's space after using linux to create it?

Is there a better or newer alternative to using WinMFS?

I do not have any experience with WinMFS.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Yes, you can use WinMFS to copy and backup, and restore then expand to use the full 2 TB drive (which is the max it can handle, under 11.0h+.) Its also easier since there is no commands to mis-type. Its better to to do backup, then restore to new drive, expand, and finally supersize.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

MikeinOK said:


> Issue: It appears the drive was mirrored as the new drive works just fine but still only allows about 20 hours of HD recording.
> 
> Software version 11.0m-01-2-652
> Series 3
> ...


Out of curiosity, during the copy process, did you see any negative numbers displayed?


----------



## MikeinOK (Sep 15, 2015)

First time I copied I walked away as the timer was counting, came back after a bit and it was done. I noticed nothing out of the ordinary. 

I tried again but it only ran like 3 seconds, kind of like it checked and everything was already there so nothing to do.

hdparm failed though on everything it seemed.


----------



## MikeinOK (Sep 15, 2015)

Where can I find a download of WinMFS? I have searched and just find MFSTools which appears to be different than what I see others using.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MikeinOK said:


> Where can I find a download of WinMFS? I have searched and just find MFSTools which appears to be different than what I see others using.


PM sent with WinMFS link.


----------



## tagire (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi, I too am looking in vain for a download of WinMFS. Is there a link to a downloadable copy? Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

tagire said:


> Hi, I too am looking in vain for a download of WinMFS. Is there a link to a downloadable copy? Thanks to anyone who can help.


PM sent.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MikeinOK said:


> Issue: It appears the drive was mirrored as the new drive works just fine but still only allows about 20 hours of HD recording.
> 
> Software version 11.0m-01-2-652
> Series 3
> ...


If you're using the MFS Live bootable cd, then

pdisk -l

should show the partition maps for any TiVo drives attached to the PC.

That one big partition at the end should be labeled as a "Apple Free" partition, which is what the Apple Partition Map uses as a label for unpartitioned space (the Map itself is the first partition--when Apple says "think different", they ain't kiddin')

If you're running Windows XP or newer on that PC when you don't boot from a cd, then using WinMFS might well be the easiest and least likely to go wrong method from here on out.

(When you appended the

-x

option to the restore command, it should have done the same thing as if you'd done the restore without it and then run

mfsadd /dev/sdb

but since it didn't add a 3rd MFS Application/MFS Media partition pair, the expansion did not happen.

This is not uncommon, which is why I advise skipping the

-x

option when doing

backup|restore

copies of other drives or when restoring from a .bak truncated backup file and checking the target drive with

mfsinfo /dev/sd[insert letter for target drive here--in your case it was 'b']

afterwards, and only then after seeing things look okay using

mfsadd /dev/sd*

(where * depends on which is the target drive)

to do the expansion, if the target drive is bigger than the drive from which the image was originally taken.

A restoration without expansion should give you 2 MFS pairs, and the

-p

option should have put one of the MFS Media partitions near the front of the drive (which is how it's supposed to be for Series 2 and Series 3 platform TiVos), and then

mfsadd

should add a 3rd MFS pair.

I haven't really experimented with the MFS Live cd version of MFS Tools and 2TB drives, because I found out WinMFS will do what I want without any extra fuss and bother (except for it being better to do the expansion as a later separate step with it as well), so I don't know for certain how MFS Live would handle a 2TB. It might limit that 3rd MFS Media partition to 1.2TB, I just don't know.

If you need WinMFS let me know.


----------

